# Open letter to Ameristep



## rhbama3

To whom it may concern,
I currently own 3 of the Ameristep Doghouse blinds. These were purchased at different times over the past 5 years. With the last one being purchased unused from a member on this forum( GON). 
First off, I love the ease of setting the blind up and it's perfect for a long afternoon of sitting.
But, you have got to do SOMETHING about the fiber poles!
I have purchased 6 sets of replacement poles so far, and now find myself needing to order yet another 3 sets. I went to my lease today to move 2 blinds( including the new one)  that were placed last week. Both were damaged by the poles breaking at the ceiling and punching through the fabric. This has happened in every instance! The poles always break at the center height cross section, and usually cause damage to the blind.
Please switch to a hub style or spring cross section at the center point of the interior ceiling, or at least give me an alternative to sewing up holes and ordering poles REPEATEDLY!!! 
Sincerely, Robert H.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> To whom it may concern,
> I currently own 3 of the Ameristep Doghouse blinds. These were purchased at different times over the past 5 years. With the last one being purchased unused from a member on this forum( GON).
> First off, I love the ease of setting the blind up and it's perfect for a long afternoon of sitting.
> But, you have got to do SOMETHING about the fiber poles!
> I have purchased 6 sets of replacement poles so far, and now find myself needing to order yet another 3 sets. I went to my lease today to move 2 blinds( including the new one)  that were placed last week. Both were damaged by the poles breaking at the ceiling and punching through the fabric. This has happened in every instance! The poles always break at the center height cross section, and usually cause damage to the blind.
> Please switch to a hub style or spring cross section at the center point of the interior ceiling, or at least give me an alternative to sewing up holes and ordering poles REPEATEDLY!!!
> Sincerely, Robert H.



Dear Sir, we at Ameristep Doghouse blinds could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep sending you a crappy product.  Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.


----------



## fishbait

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Sir, we at Ameristep Doghouse blinds could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep sending you a crappy product.  Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.


    PRICELESS


----------



## Turkeypaw

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Sir, we at Ameristep Doghouse blinds could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep sending you a crappy product.  Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.


----------



## heavymetalhunter

if these poles are the graphite type poles like tents usually use, then leaving them out in the  sub too long is most likely the cause of the problem. try placing them in a shady area.


----------



## jason bales

ive never had that problem, well i might now


----------



## rhbama3

heavymetalhunter said:


> if these poles are the graphite type poles like tents usually use, then leaving them out in the  sub too long is most likely the cause of the problem. try placing them in a shady area.



Pretty sure these are fiberglass poles, but yes, they are very similar to tent poles. I always place them under a tree and brush them in real well with bushy tree limbs. Mainly because the camo seems to have a blue coloration which doesn't look right.
I did receive a response from Ameristep today:
ROBERT WE ARE LOOKING INTO THIS ,IT JUST TAKES SOME TIME 
THANK YOU AMERISTEP 

I think that means appreciate the input, you'll never hear from us.


----------



## dawg2

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty sure these are fiberglass poles, but yes, they are very similar to tent poles. I always place them under a tree and brush them in real well with bushy tree limbs. Mainly because the camo seems to have a blue coloration which doesn't look right.
> I did receive a response from Ameristep today:
> ROBERT WE ARE LOOKING INTO THIS ,IT JUST TAKES SOME TIME
> THANK YOU AMERISTEP
> 
> I think that means appreciate the input, you'll never hear from us.



Actually, I think it means, "Thanks for your money, too bad."  It is aggravating going through stuff like that!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I found that the poles on my doghouse blind where too long.  Causing undo stress when put in place on the ceiling of the blind.  I there for cut about a half a inch off one pole on each string.  Problem solved.


----------



## rhbama3

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I found that the poles on my doghouse blind where too long.  Causing undo stress when put in place on the ceiling of the blind.  I there for cut about a half a inch off one pole on each string.  Problem solved.



That makes sense. The top is very rigid when poles are in place. Excellent idea! Thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I found that the poles on my doghouse blind where too long.  Causing undo stress when put in place on the ceiling of the blind.  I there for cut about a half a inch off one pole on each string.  Problem solved.





rhbama3 said:


> That makes sense. The top is very rigid when poles are in place. Excellent idea! Thanks!



Dear sir, F & H is neither an employee, nor a representative of Ameristep, therefore by cutting blind poles to a length where they will not be tearing the camo blind material will void our non-existant warranty.  We seriously urge you not to, in anyway, manipulate length of poles.  We spent thousands of dollars in our Product Development Lab to make sure idiots like yourself would never figure this out, and to continue buying our crappy product.  Sincerely, HOQ (Head Of Quality control)


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I found that the poles on my doghouse blind where too long.  Causing undo stress when put in place on the ceiling of the blind.  I there for cut about a half a inch off one pole on each string.  Problem solved.



Dear soon to be too broke to Fishin & Hunting,  after consulting with our legal team we have a law suit pending against  you for illegally tampering with a copyrighted crappy product, and for unsolicited counsultation with a consumer.  We here at Ameristep are willing to settle this out of court (you come work for us), or we can drag this matter out for years to come, all the while still selling a very remarkable crappy product. Sincerely, HOQ  (Head Of Questionable lawsuits)


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear sir, F & H is neither an employee, nor a representative of Ameristep, therefore by cutting blind poles to a length where they will not be tearing the camo blind material will void our non-existant warranty.  We seriously urge you not to, in anyway, manipulate length of poles.  We spent thousands of dollars in our Product Development Lab to make sure idiots like yourself would never figure this out, and to continue buying our crappy product.  Sincerely, HOQ (Head Of Quality control)





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear soon to be too broke to Fishin & Hunting,  after consulting with our legal team we have a law suit pending against  you for illegally tampering with a copyrighted crappy product, and for unsolicited counsultation with a consumer.  We here at Ameristep are willing to settle this out of court (you come work for us), or we can drag this matter out for years to come, all the while still selling a very remarkable crappy product. Sincerely, HOQ  (Head Of Questionable lawsuits)



I can't leave you alone for a minute, can I?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> I can't leave you alone for a minute, can I?


----------



## Otis

idiots


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Sir, we at Ameristep Doghouse blinds could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep sending you a crappy product.  Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.



! Now that's a good one!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Hey, Quacker.

How much you reckon it will cost me to settle out of court?


----------



## ScottD

*have you contacted them?*

I had a doghouse blind that turned pink in the sun in one season - called them - they replaced it with a new one, no questions asked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

ScottD said:


> I had a doghouse blind that turned pink in the sun in one season - called them - they replaced it with a new one, no questions asked.



Dear ScottD,  DO WHATTTT?????  Replaced it for free???? No questions asked?????? How can we continue to make money on our crappy product by giving it away???  Heads are going to roll for this one.  Sincerely HOQ, (Head Of Questions asked)


----------



## whitworth

*To Whom It May Concern*

There is no warranty on these blinds, as some darn fools think they can keep the blinds exposed to the weather for more than two consecutive weeks.  

Price of blind    2009     $125

Price of blind    2011     $ 625  
Same great blind. Now guaranteed for those users who insist on 365 day exposure.


----------



## msjjd

That was fun to read


----------



## rhbama3

whitworth said:


> There is no warranty on these blinds, as some darn fools think they can keep the blinds exposed to the weather for more than two consecutive weeks.
> 
> Price of blind    2009     $125
> 
> Price of blind    2011     $ 625
> Same great blind. Now guaranteed for those users who insist on 365 day exposure.



6 days, WW.
I went today and picked them up after setting them out last wednesday. They didn't handle the two days of rain well. Both were collapsed with broken fiber poles. Appreciate the heads up on the future price increase.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Sir, we at Ameristep Doghouse blinds could give a flip, long as idiots like yourself keep buying them we'll keep sending you a crappy product.  Sincerely, HOQ Head of Quality Control.



Dude loose the attuide. all he ask was you to find better way to fix a problem. not suppose to down play people on here anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> Dude loose the attuide. all he ask was you to find better way to fix a problem. not suppose to down play people on here anyway.


----------



## Turkeypaw

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> Dude loose the attuide. all he ask was you to find better way to fix a problem. not suppose to down play people on here anyway.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket

Hey now that makes sense cutting the poles because I set mine up once last year and they were very hard to get into place.


----------



## rhbama3

UPDATE!!!!!
Ameri-step never e-mailed me back about the problems with the fiber poles. I now have 4 doghouse blinds and not a single intact pole. Ameri-step has been out of stock on the Doghouse replacement poles since last year.
Think i'll buy some tent replacement poles and give them a try.


----------



## Mako22

rhbama3 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> Ameri-step never e-mailed me back about the problems with the fiber poles. I now have 4 doghouse blinds and not a single intact pole. Ameri-step has been out of stock on the Doghouse replacement poles since last year.
> Think i'll buy some tent replacement poles and give them a try.



The same thing happened to mine about two weeks into last deer season, one pole split at the top and was tearing the roof material. I removed the broken pole and wrapped a roll of electrical tape on all of it's sections and then reinstalled it, it now works fine.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I did the same with one of my broken poles (broke because of my mistake), just wrapped it up to the point of the sleeve insert with electrical tape.   Been working fine for two years now.


----------



## RLH

*Ameristep*

I've just bought a new set of poles to replace the ones that broke on my doghouse.  I put tape on the new poles and will be trying them out next week.  I will also try to cut off a bit cause putting them in place is a strain on them.  Thanks to all for the helpful hints....and the good humor!!


----------



## coolbreezeroho

rhbama3 said:


> I can't leave you alone for a minute, can I?





Have you forgotten he likes the >>


----------



## Hogtown

Mine turn red so quick that I never had time to break the poles.  That was the one and only doghouse I'll ever own. I've gone back to a 4' x 6' piece of camo cloth that I drape over limbs.


----------



## bigox911

Maybe with Quack laid up you might be able to get to someone who can really help


----------



## Wild Turkey

Dear Sir;
Thats why we call them portable blinds. I believe with all my heart that you have fell victim to sabotage.


----------



## snookdoctor

Some of those responses really quacked me up.

Get some electrical shrink tubing and cover the poles with that.


----------



## DEERFU

Is there an easy way to cut the poles? Just bought one that is very similar from Dick's and the poles were cracking while I was trying to install them. Had a pole crack on my double bull one time and they replace them for free.


----------



## NOYDB

Dremel!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> To whom it may concern,
> I currently own 3 of the Ameristep Doghouse blinds. These were purchased at different times over the past 5 years. With the last one being purchased unused from a member on this forum( GON).
> First off, I love the ease of setting the blind up and it's perfect for a long afternoon of sitting.
> But, you have got to do SOMETHING about the fiber poles!
> I have purchased 6 sets of replacement poles so far, and now find myself needing to order yet another 3 sets. I went to my lease today to move 2 blinds( including the new one) that were placed last week. Both were damaged by the poles breaking at the ceiling and punching through the fabric. This has happened in every instance! The poles always break at the center height cross section, and usually cause damage to the blind.
> Please switch to a hub style or spring cross section at the center point of the interior ceiling, or at least give me an alternative to sewing up holes and ordering poles REPEATEDLY!!!
> Sincerely, Robert H.


 
You left out the word "portable", as in pack it in and pack it out everytime you hunt..


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 
Dear Mr. Quack,,,,,,,,,,,Did this RH fella happen to mention the tree limbs that keep falling off of the trees that he places his blinds under, thereby damaging the support poles??


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear Mr. Quack,,,,,,,,,,,Did this RH fella happen to mention the tree limbs that keep falling off of the trees that he places his blinds under, thereby damaging the support poles??



Why no sir he didn't??  I just assumed it was our crappy product??

HOQ (Head Of Qappy products)


----------



## rhbama3

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear Mr. Quack,,,,,,,,,,,Did this RH fella happen to mention the tree limbs that keep falling off of the trees that he places his blinds under, thereby damaging the support poles??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Why no sir he didn't??  I just assumed it was our crappy product??
> 
> HOQ (Head Of Qappy products)



idiots......


----------



## Keebs

rhbama3 said:


> idiots......


 I've had mine for going on 5 years too, no replacements needed, no truble, nuttin.............


----------



## rhbama3

Keebs said:


> I've had mine for going on 5 years too, no replacements needed, no truble, nuttin.............



That's awesome! Now try taking it out of the box and using it!


----------



## Keebs

rhbama3 said:


> That's awesome! Now try taking it out of the box and using it!


 The ONLY thing wrong is it's getting FADED, tyvm!!  ok & I keep misplacing my anchor thingamajigs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> idiots......


 
We're not the one with a full collection of broken blinds...


----------



## Bitteroot

read the box... no alcohol while using this product.......





moron.....


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

i wont use ameristep anymore i bought a doghouse blind that the internal poles that are supposed to fold up broke and wouldnt fold so me and my dad took it back with the box and receipt and gave it to em at the return desk


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Keebs said:


> I've had mine for going on 5 years too, no replacements needed, no truble, nuttin.............





rhbama3 said:


> That's awesome! Now try taking it out of the box and using it!


----------



## PWalls

I have two doghouse blinds that are probably over 5 years old. I take them in to the woods and take them out. The longest I leave one out is probably 2 weeks if I am hunting a hot spot. Never have had an issue with any of the poles (and I have put them up and taken them down many, many times over those years). Camo faded some, but I just pile more brush around it. I have gotten my money out of those two blinds and killed some good deer out of them (both youngus killed their first deer out of said blinds). I have a hunting buddy that leaves his out all season every year. His two year old tent is about shot to pieces. Holes in it, faded, and one broken pole.


----------



## Otis

So....to buy or not to buy?


----------



## RamblinWreck

I tore the top out of my ol' raggedy doghouse and use it for a dove blind. Works great with some added brush piled around, and quick set up.


----------



## rhbama3

I swear this thread is like a bad penny! It just keeps coming back! 
 Ameristep never did e-mail me back. Reckon i oughta let them know that their fine product is resting in pieces in the Lee County landfill?


----------



## choot'em

I guess I jsut got lucky. My dad and I bought 2 in 2009. We set them up the week of muzzleloader and dont take them down till the end of the year. On year three. Our property is all woods so they do not spend alot of time in the sun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Rhbama is headed to WalMart to see if he can scrounge up some poles for his quality built Ameri Step blind !!


----------



## Sterlo58

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rhbama is headed to WalMart to see if he can scrounge up some poles for his quality built Ameri Step blind !!



I wonder if it will rain on him on the way there.


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rhbama is headed to WalMart to see if he can scrounge up some poles for his quality built Ameri Step blind !!



:swords::swords:
Let me tell you how this went. The ground blind has not aged well in its case. I spent 45 minutes trying to thread a stupid bungee cord thru the 4 sections of replacement tent poles and then knot it at each end. Well, i get to where i want to set it up. First pole slides in good. 2nd pole? Not so much. I'm sliding it into place, hear a crack, and now my blind has an additional sunroof. Pole broke and punched right thru that sucker. I used another pole but its a different length so the thing looks goofy. Hammered the tent stakes in and plan to let it die there. Hunting out of it in the morning and then plan to take a pic every trip the rest of deer season as it disentegrates. Hoping to have a final pic of the spring frame only with my chair sitting in it. 
 Thanks, Ameristep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> :swords::swords:
> Let me tell you how this went. The ground blind has not aged well in its case. I spent 45 minutes trying to thread a stupid bungee cord thru the 4 sections of replacement tent poles and then knot it at each end. Well, i get to where i want to set it up. First pole slides in good. 2nd pole? Not so much. I'm sliding it into place, hear a crack, and now my blind has an additional sunroof. Pole broke and punched right thru that sucker. I used another pole but its a different length so the thing looks goofy. Hammered the tent stakes in and plan to let it die there. Hunting out of it in the morning and then plan to take a pic every trip the rest of deer season as it disentegrates. Hoping to have a final pic of the spring frame only with my chair sitting in it.
> Thanks, Ameristep!





That'll show 'em !!! 

I'm sure the "Head Of Quality" control will be ready for a response !!


----------



## rhbama3

Day one of the Ameri-step disentegration. Notice the amazing ability of the bright greens and browns to transform into muted colors after a few days in the sun! Also notice the rust stains around the spring frame. It's already ripping in places.  The zippers are dry rotted and missing teeth so what you see is the way it is. Can't wait till next week to take another pic! :jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> Day one of the Ameri-step disentegration. Notice the amazing ability of the bright greens and browns to transform into muted colors after a few days in the sun! Also notice the rust stains around the spring frame. It's already ripping in places.  The zippers are dry rotted and missing teeth so what you see is the way it is. Can't wait till next week to take another pic! :jump:





Dear Sir, our team of experts here at Ameristep Blinds have studied this photograph extensively, and  what we do notice is the dead tree laying directly behind the blind, obviously causing the broken pole problems, the fading and the zipper failures.

It disappoints us that "some" people will say and do anything to try and get something for nothing.  We're betting that you voted for Obama and are probably a communist too.

Sincerely,

HOQ (Head Of Qrooks)


----------



## Hooked On Quack

WOW !!!  Over 7,000 views !!  Pookie's gonna own Ameristep !!!  


Really in truly, this has been a very informative thread.


----------



## jim8377

Someone tell me what breed of dog you are required to own before purchasing a doghouse blind?


----------



## Nitram4891

I have one and have had it 3 years.  It still looks great.  I never used the poles as I never thought them necessary.  I also carry it in and out of the woods most of the time and have only left it out over night since I hunt public land.  Carrying it and a camping chair really isn't bad.  I had turkeys within 15 yards of me a few days ago and they didn't bust me so the camo must not be too bad.  Great product for the mobile hunter. FWIW


----------



## seaweaver

When the one we had faded we applied two cans of camo flat paint and just kept spraying "deer caint read" all over till they were empty. sealed a lot of thin spots too.
cw


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wonder how Robert's blind is faring during turkey season?


----------



## rydert

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how Robert's blind is faring during turkey season?



now i'm wondering the same thing..................


----------



## Turkeypaw

This thread will never die.


----------



## merc123

Fixed the blind yet?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

merc123 said:


> Fixed the blind yet?


Robert scored this morning without the Ameristep Blind!!!

Folks Go buy your lottery ticket now!!


----------



## rhbama3

This thread is like a bad penny.....
The blind has been out since December. I'm sure its still solid.


----------



## Marietta Mike

*Thanks Ameristep!*

I found this Ameristep ground blind while turkey hunting the other day. It was under 1 or 2 years of pine needles and based on the number of old paper wasp nests hanging inside the roof area it stood through one summer.

I'm guessing the original owner read this thread back in 2009 and just left it after hunting season rather than deal with broken poles and patching holes.

Thanks Ameristep!


----------



## Mako22

Mine is still working great, although I did loose the second pole this year to breakage but like the first one some electrical tape fixed it up fine. My son shot his first two deer out of it this season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Maybe this is the year they respond to my e-mail. 
Idjit....


----------



## Sweetwater

rhbama3 said:


> I swear this thread is like a bad penny! It just keeps coming back!
> Ameristep never did e-mail me back. Reckon i oughta let them know that their fine product is resting in pieces in the Lee County landfill?



Oh boy....wonder what would happen if the EPA got a load of this^^^^^


----------



## PappyHoel

I got a good chuckle reading these.


----------



## Mako22

I was thinking of this thread last week as I spent my 5th season hunting in my Amerstep dog house blind. Sure all the poles are tapped up with electrical tape and some duck tape but they still work. I love that blind, cheap, repairable with the handy man's secret weapon and still killing deer out of it.


----------



## rhbama3

Woodsman69 said:


> I was thinking of this thread last week as I spent my 5th season hunting in my Amerstep dog house blind. Sure all the poles are tapped up with electrical tape and some duck tape but they still work. I love that blind, cheap, repairable with the handy man's secret weapon and still killing deer out of it.



Once the metal form ripped out of the fabric, even duct tape couldn't help it. 
I may need to buy a new one. I'm SURE they've made improvements in the last 5 years.


----------



## Mako22

rhbama3 said:


> even duct tape couldn't help it.



You need to repent for saying that, every REAL redneck knows that duck tape can fix anything!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ever hear back from them?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Ever hear back from them?


I think he got a restraining order from them, telling him never to contact them again..


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Sterlo58

I think Robert gave up and is using this as a blind.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

You know you are famous when the thread is around longer than the subject of the thread.

I have one of their instant turkey blinds.
Just take it out of the bag and throw it . It opens up instantly!!! 
Spring loaded, no assembly required.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I have one of their instant turkey blinds.
> Just take it out of the bag and throw it . It opens up instantly!!!
> Spring loaded, no assembly required.



Yeah those work pretty good...We had one and my son didnt believe it would "open up instantly". Sitting in the camper he took it out of the bag gave it a twist and threw it on the floor. That thing opened up and the camper looked like a jack in the box.


----------



## elfiii

Mine broke and poked a hole in the roof the first season. I figured they were designed to do that so you didn't have to waste time cutting in your own sun roof. Spending good money replacing the pole never crossed my mind.


----------



## pbradley

I've never purchased one of these products and can honestly say they've never given me a moment's trouble.


----------



## Oldstick

I must have missed this one before....

Even the company name sounds like junk products  ...  Ameristep


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

You get what you pay for!!!


----------



## Mako22

Well mine finally died for good after five good seasons, it seems a big wind took it out this spring when I had it set up for hogs. Sure I had to use electrical and duct tape to keep the poles together and sure it needed some sewing to hold a split seam together but for what I paid for it I am pleased.


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## Matthew6

Bump.


----------



## UK bowhunter

So..... I am guessing you never heard back from them and this thread has been revived to express your latent displeasure with said company and product..........


----------



## Self!

rhbama3 said:


>




Bought time to do some repairs and get it back out there Robert.


----------



## Mako22

Well mine found new life minus the poles and with a couple of huge rips in it. I gave it to my boy to hunt squirrels out of here at the house. Great blind for the money!


----------



## Hoss78

Ameristep also makes wildgame innovation cameras. Surprise, all their  products I've bought have been trash. But not again


----------



## Sweetwater

"Slightly used" Ameristep blind fer sale.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith

This has been some good laughs!!


----------



## EGlock86

Sooo ....blind .....no blind ...?


----------



## Kawaliga

When the support poles go bad, a couple 8ft pieces of 1/2 inch flat molding works great. It is the exact length for this blind, and is easy to install. If I leave mine in the woods, I drape an 6x8 camo tarp over the top, front to back and use the blind tiedowns  looped through the grommet holes and tied off to protect it from the sun. I have several over six years old that are still good. There are better blinds out there, but for a $55.00 blind they work for me.


----------



## Mako22

My son decided not to hunt squirrels out of what was left of mine so I threw it in the burn pile. Turns out you can't destroy this blind, after burning it the metal frames were still there....a little burlap and a tarp and I'm back in business with the refurbished dog house!


----------



## papachaz

for the record (even tho this thread is over a couple years old) ameristep is one of the brands of the same parent company that makes wildgame camera's.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## rhbama3

Okay, okay..... y'all convinced me that i just got a lemon.
Ordered another one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, okay..... y'all convinced me that i just got a lemon.
> Ordered another one!







Suckaaaaa !!!  Hehe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, okay..... y'all convinced me that i just got a lemon.
> Ordered another one!






How's the new one working out for ya ??


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's the new one working out for ya ??



Great!!!
Already got broke fiber poles!
I put it out last weekend without knowing about the severe storms coming in. Fast forward today....
 I walked down the ridge and realized something was wrong: I could see my chair sitting there but didn't see the blind. 
 You guessed it, i walked to the edge of the hollow and there it lay.... 75 yards straight down the steep ridge. I climbed down, removed the poles, admired the new sunroof in it, and proceeded to drag it back up the hill. I think it played pinball off the tree's on the way down because the metal frame has dented area's too. Have no idea where the stupid tent stakes disappeared to.
 It sux to be me. Still.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> Great!!!
> Already got broke fiber poles!
> I put it out last weekend without knowing about the severe storms coming in. Fast forward today....
> I walked down the ridge and realized something was wrong: I could see my chair sitting there but didn't see the blind.
> You guessed it, i walked to the edge of the hollow and there it lay.... 75 yards straight down the steep ridge. I climbed down, removed the poles, admired the new sunroof in it, and proceeded to drag it back up the hill. I think it played pinball off the tree's on the way down because the metal frame has dented area's too. Have no idea where the stupid tent stakes disappeared to.
> It sux to be me. Still.





How many Ameristep blinds do you own now ??  You should be able to make one . .


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many Ameristep blinds do you own now ??  You should be able to make one . .



I'd do better with a tarp and a broomstick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just curious, how many of ya'll will be hunting out of the infamous Ameristep blind opening day ??


HOQ


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just curious, how many of ya'll will be hunting out of the infamous Ameristep blind opening day ??
> 
> 
> HOQ


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Obviously Robert will. You know the old saying - If it's broke, hunt in it anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

elfiii said:


> Obviously Robert will. You know the old saying - If it's broke, hunt in it anyway.





Dear Sir, 


    Do you mind if we use that in our new advertisement??


"If it's broke, hunt in it anyway.."



Yessir !!!  That is our policy !! 



HOQ, Head Of (nuttin)


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> Do you mind if we use that in our new advertisement??
> 
> 
> "If it's broke, hunt in it anyway.."
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir !!!  That is our policy !!
> 
> 
> 
> HOQ, Head Of (nuttin)


----------



## elfiii

It's almost time for pics of Robert's new Ameristep blind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> It's almost time for pics of Robert's new Ameristep blind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ohhhhh Pooooookie, there's a infamous Ameristep blind fo sale in the S&S . . .


----------



## LTZ25

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty sure these are fiberglass poles, but yes, they are very similar to tent poles. I always place them under a tree and brush them in real well with bushy tree limbs. Mainly because the camo seems to have a blue coloration which doesn't look right.
> I did receive a response from Ameristep today:
> ROBERT WE ARE LOOKING INTO THIS ,IT JUST TAKES SOME TIME
> THANK YOU AMERISTEP
> 
> I think that means appreciate the input, you'll never hear from us.


It means one more post bad mouthing our products and you better get a mirror to check under your truck before cranking it .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

LTZ25 said:


> It means one more post bad mouthing our products and you better get a mirror to check under your truck before cranking it .





LTZ ='s hitman of Ameristep products...


----------



## mattech

Hooked On Quack said:


> LTZ ='s hitman of Ameristep products...



Yup, sounds like a death threat. Smh


----------



## papaul

*amerstep doghouse poles*

I inherited one from a friend without the poles.i made some out of 3/4 " cpvc.put a coupler in the center each pole only goes from top down to first loops.works great!


----------



## Wycliff

Had to bring this back to the top


----------



## elfiii

Wycliff said:


> Had to bring this back to the top



Bump it around February. That's about a month before turkey season.


----------



## rhbama3

elfiii said:


> Bump it around February. That's about a month before turkey season.



Et tu, Elfiii?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> Et tu, Elfiii?






He can't help it, it's the THUG in 'em.


----------



## Hornet22

Somebody tell bamabro they is one foe sail cheap down in the S&S. Even comes with almost free shippin


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wonder if Pookie's gonna use his Ameristep Blind this turkey season ??


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Pookie's gonna use his Ameristep Blind this turkey season ??



Just as soon as the new poles come in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

elfiii said:


> Just as soon as the new poles come in.





Pookie should own stock in our company..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Just as soon as the new poles come in.



You mean the ones migrating from the Ukraine? or some more of those flimsy fiberglass ones that break when tree limbs fall on them?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pookie's not responding...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie's not responding...



He does know the Cabela's blinds are made by Ameristep doesn't he?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He does know the Cabela's blinds are made by Ameristep doesn't he?





Prolly not, the boy ain't real bright . . .


----------



## blood on the ground

What I miss


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pookiebro, don't wanna play wit Quackbro, Elfiiibro, Miggiebro, or Bloodbro.




Thinkin mebbe our stable of lawyers/experts/eyewitnesses may have shut 'em down??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookiebro, don't wanna play wit Quackbro, Elfiiibro, Miggiebro, or Bloodbro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinkin mebbe our stable of lawyers/experts/eyewitnesses may have shut 'em down??



He's still bitter over the whole Ameristep thingy.

Maybe Elfiiibro should change his name to RHBitter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's still bitter over the whole Ameristep thingy.
> 
> Maybe Elfiiibro should change his name to RHBitter.





We've already got one Bitterbro, how 'bout BitterBammerbro ??


Ameribro??


Screwed to the Maxbro ??


Stakebuyingbro ???


Ameristepswhuppinbro ??

PookiegonnawhupQuackbro??

Lil help from the peanut gallery ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've already got one Bitterbro, how 'bout BitterBammerbro ??
> 
> 
> Ameribro??
> 
> 
> Screwed to the Maxbro ??
> 
> 
> Stakebuyingbro ???
> 
> 
> Ameristepswhuppinbro ??
> 
> PookiegonnawhupQuackbro??
> 
> Lil help from the peanut gallery ??



You forgot one;

PossumBro.


----------



## Matthew6

gotta go with #ameristepwhuppinbro


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie's not responding...



How come dat is?


----------



## rhbama3

I want to thank Ameri-step for improving their quality control. I'm sure it's due to the intense responses of all you fine people!
I went out and bought 3!
Extra fiber poles are still back-ordered since 2011 but i'm sure they'll make some soon!
Thanks, Everyone for your support and sympathy during these trying times.


----------



## mattech

Glad you got a new one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> I want to thank Ameri-step for improving their quality control. I'm sure it's due to the intense responses of all you fine people!
> I went out and bought 3!
> Extra fiber poles are still back-ordered since 2011 but i'm sure they'll make some soon!
> Thanks, Everyone for your support and sympathy during these trying times.






You KNOW we're all about some QC !!!



HOQ (Head Of Quality control..)


----------



## elfiii

rhbama3 said:


> I want to thank Ameri-step for improving their quality control. I'm sure it's due to the intense responses of all you fine people!
> I went out and bought 3!
> Extra fiber poles are still back-ordered since 2011 but i'm sure they'll make some soon!
> Thanks, Everyone for your support and sympathy during these trying times.



Just think, by the time the poles get here it will be time to buy a new blind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Just think, by the time the poles get here it will be time to buy a new blind.



I think he's bought and destroyed two blinds since the beginning of this thread. His reputation precedes him in the Ameristep world


----------



## elfiii

Hey Robert, did your new poles ever come in?


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Hey Robert, did your new poles ever come in?


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


>



I got some old ones he can have but they are broke too.


----------



## kmckinnie

Are y'all serious. Cause bammer and I will fix them up.


----------



## kmckinnie

Caught 30ty crawfish with bAmmers traps.


----------



## kmckinnie

Bammer don't need poles with me. Turkeys would help.


----------



## dixiecutter

Bump. the woods is full of poles idjits.


----------



## dixiecutter

i took my doghouse up in my summit. now im hid out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Betcha Pookie will be in his Ameristep blind come Saturday . . .


----------



## Mako22

Do they even still make this blind anymore?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Yes I just bought one.. No issues with the poles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Pookie will be in his Ameristep blind come Saturday . . .



You know it, and he'll have his pet possum with him.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Pookie will be in his Ameristep blind come Saturday . . .



He's on call. But when he goes he will be 8' off the ground in the double seat lean up. Looks good there. Pinch point.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

kmckinnie said:


> He's on call. But when he goes he will be 8' off the ground in the double seat lean up. Looks good there. Pinch point.



op2:


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pookie ??  Ohhhhhh Pookie ??


----------



## kmckinnie

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie ??  Ohhhhhh Pookie ??



He’s on call. But will be putting out crawlfish traps in a creek soon. May gobbler hunt also.


----------



## elfiii

Well, it's time for the annual bump.


----------



## Wycliff

elfiii said:


> Well, it's time for the annual bump.



Started to tag him in the blind repair thread


----------



## elfiii

Wycliff said:


> Started to tag him in the blind repair thread



Somebody was asking about pop ups in the Deer Hunting forum which reminded me it was time for the annual bump.


----------



## Para Bellum

Keebs said:


> I've had mine for going on 5 years too, no replacements needed, no truble, nuttin.............



I've had one longer than that with no issues but the longest it's ever stayed up consecutively is 7 days.  I don't think they're made for setting and forgetting.  I've also had 6" of snow on mine multiple times and no issues with the poles.


----------



## Para Bellum

Oh wow!  Just saw this was a bump from 8 years ago.


----------



## Sweetwater

Dang...smells like ten year old, undead thread in a quality made Ameristep blind in here.


----------



## Semi-Pro

Ah, the ten year old ameristep thread. Sadly it was propably only on the 2nd or 3rd page. Since gear reviews is so slow


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sure miss my Pookie . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Para Bellum said:


> Oh wow!  Just saw this was a bump from 8 years ago.





Try 11 yo !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I wonder how many poles Robert has now ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder how many poles Robert has now ?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder how many poles Robert has now ?


Prolly enough to outfit several blinds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Still here . .


----------

